# What's the best Adhesive Glue to use for headliner



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

we'll i've use the 3M adhesive but now.. its starting to loosen up again..

so let me know

thanks


----------



## drgnlo (Mar 31, 2005)

Did you use the 3M super adhesive? Thats what they recomend for headliners and other heavyweight items.


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drgnlo_@May 15 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Did you use the 3M super adhesive? Thats what they recomend for headliners and other heavyweight items.
> [snapback]3140712[/snapback]​*



yeah i used that still.. but i guess i didnt put enuff cuz i didnt want it to go through the material...i guess im just gonna use a vinyl material so i could put a lot.. 

thanks


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

fuck that 3m shit...get some dap landau contact cement and spray it through a paintgun...you can brush it on if your careful but it will adhere better sprayed and use alot less


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

the 3m works great if you let it tack up like your supposed to.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

the 3m doesnt hold for shit.....ive let stuff tack up as needed and it just isnt that strong....dont believe me go ahead and glue two pieces of foam together properly and rip them apart the next day.....then do the same thing with some real glue and watch the difference


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I've used the 3M Super 90 Glue for headliners without problems so far... if you don't use it exactly how they say on the can, it doesn't work for shit though. I imagine that Landau glue would be a lot better... Shit, I had trouble pulling off the vinyl top on my 68 Impala, must be some good glue :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

it doesnt matter what they say on the can.....ive used it enough to know better than to fuck with it again


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@May 16 2005, 10:29 PM
> *fuck that 3m shit...get some dap landau contact cement and spray it through a paintgun...you can brush it on if your careful but it will adhere better sprayed and use alot less
> [snapback]3146877[/snapback]​*



where can i get this stuff man.. what's the exact name of this stuff..
i dont have a compresor and a paintgun but ill try it on a brush...
let me know


thanks


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutlassSupreme_@May 17 2005, 09:18 PM
> *where can i get this stuff man.. what's the exact name of this stuff..
> i dont have a compresor and a paintgun but ill try it on a brush...
> let me know
> ...


dap landau contact cement.....i was using tacc which is commercial and not anyone could buy but i ran out and now use this and its just as good as the tacc

building supply stores should carry it.....if they dont have it they can get it because im sure they sell dap products


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks homie.. im gonna look at home depot see if they have it then


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

like enough talkin said anything in a spray can sucks. it doesnt matter how much it costs or how good they claim it is. it will eventually sag. especially for heavier fabrics and vinyls. you can use contact adhesive for applying laminate to countertops, they sell it at any home improvement store, home depot, lowes, ect. best way is through a spray gun, you CAN brush it but i def wouldnt reccommend it.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

If the foam underneath is fucked u the best adhesive wont stick for shit. Is your foam breaking down and crumbly? Just a question.


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

you have to sand all the foam off no matter how good it is. sand the foam down to the board, then apply your fabric, if your using vinyl or leather you can also add some 1/8" landau foam or headliner foam under it. vinyl tends to show any imperfections in the board, the foam will help hide it


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DroptLinkin_@May 20 2005, 05:15 PM
> *you have to sand all the foam off no matter how good it is. sand the foam down to the board, then apply your fabric, if your using vinyl or leather you can also add some 1/8" landau foam or headliner foam under it. vinyl tends to show any imperfections in the board, the foam will help hide it
> [snapback]3164538[/snapback]​*


not landau foam unless your going to put some kind of textures or graphics in... just use 1/4'' rolled foam


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

enough_talkin im just wondering if i could just get any contact cement name brand or it has to be the dap landau

and do i have to use a foam cuz or can i just leave the fabric itself

thanks


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutlassSupreme_@May 21 2005, 08:25 AM
> *enough_talkin  im just wondering if  i could just get any contact cement name brand or it has to be the dap landau
> 
> and do i have to use a foam cuz or can i just leave the fabric itself
> ...


the only off the shelf brand i can recommend is that....i wouldnt tell you to go out and pick up just any brand without actually having worked with it myself...you could just leave it fabric but wrapping with foam makes it softer obviously and hides any imperfections...it helps alot with edges also because it makes the object have areas that will "give" and not create wrinkles as easy


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks homie..

im gonna look around at other places they dont have it at home depot.
let me know where i could get a cheap foam and how thick should i use


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutlassSupreme_@May 21 2005, 03:15 PM
> *thanks homie..
> 
> im gonna look around at other places they dont have it at home depot.
> ...


i know rochfordsupply sells the foam and you should use 1/4''


----------

